# WWDVR wishlist from my wife



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi - we had WWDVR installed last week, and we're loving it. Working perfectly...

My wife had a couple wishlist ideas to share with DirecTV:
1. Give her the ability to manage her season passes from another DVR.
2. Color code the "Now Playing" list by DVR.
3. Present a comprehensive "To Do" list across DVRs.

And one from me:
Give me the ability to print (yes, print!) my season pass lists so we can manager them more easily. (I have a DECA attached to my router which also has my printer attached).

That said, WWDVR is MUCH, MUCH better than I could have imagined. DirecTV gets an A+ from us!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Hi - we had WWDVR installed last week, and we're loving it. Working perfectly...
> 
> My wife had a couple wishlist ideas to share with DirecTV:
> 1. Give her the ability to manage her season passes from another DVR.
> ...


1. On many people's wishlists already
2. Interesting idea...
3. On many people's wishlists already
4. Most people just want the ability to export their Series Lists to a thumbdrive using the USB ports on the receivers

BTW, it's WHDVR... 

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The "Whole Home DVR" name is a bit of a misnomer (in my opinion.) I think the MRV name was more apt since "whole home DVR" seems to imply all-in-one type DVR features (combined series links, combined to do list, collaborative scheduling, etc...) 

It's a marketing ploy, I get it; Whole Home DVR is more "catchy". I just hope they don't leave these added features out in the hopes folks will upgrade to the HMC when/if it arrives...


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

She'd be much happier if any of the interfaces (PC, smartphone app, or the DVR's) would report double recordings, i.e. I have Top Gear set on the main floor's DVR, and then set it again on the DVR downstairs. 

Seems to me like something a firmware update could address though..


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

5. add the ability to manage each DVRs playlist in a tab format. That way I don't have to scroll 5 pages through my kids' stuff just to find my stuff.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> 5. add the ability to manage each DVRs playlist in a tab format. That way I don't have to scroll 5 pages through my kids' stuff just to find my stuff.


If the kids DVR is strictly their shows, you can turn off playlist sharing for that box. They'll have to watch them from there, tho.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> If the kids DVR is strictly their shows, you can turn off playlist sharing for that box. They'll have to watch them from there, tho.


I know, but that kinda defeats the purpose of WHDVR doesn't it? 

Some people may like the UPL, but we'd prefer the option to separate the PLs into tabs.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> [...] 2. Color code the "Now Playing" list by DVR.


FWIW, now that MRV is so transparent, knowing this is less of a concern for me. Might be less of a concern for her too, as time goes on.

I've found that spreading out my SL's across three DVR's by network essentially eliminates all conflicts and I know which box's recordings I'm watching simply because all my CBS and ABC shows are on one box, NBC and FOX on another and everything else on a third HR.

That gives me a combined 1.3 TB of storage and room for 150 SL's. I think that may be why calling it "whole home" is really not a misnomer.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I know, but that kinda defeats the purpose of WHDVR doesn't it?


Agree. Just throwing it out there as an option, in case the kids always record and watch one DVR.  It doesn't stop that DVR from _seeing_ the other playlists, just sharing the kids shows.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> If the kids DVR is strictly their shows, you can turn off playlist sharing for that box. They'll have to watch them from there, tho.


Though not kids programming, I'm in a similar boat. I just had two DirecTiVos replaced with HR24-100s.

I now have FIVE HD-DVRs in the house. One of the DVRs will be recording programming, that for the most part will be of ZERO interest to me... but some of that programming needs to be shared with another room, so I am forced to have that DVR share it's programming.

Another DVR will have a mixture of programming that I would like to see shared, and programming that will simply clutter up my other DVRs.

I'd really like to see DirecTV add the ability to share certain DVRs only with specific DVRs, or better yet, the ability to specify what content is shared, and with what DVR(s).

~Alan


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Steve said:


> ...I've found that spreading out my SL's across three DVR's by network essentially eliminates all conflicts and I know which box's recordings I'm watching simply because all my CBS and ABC shows are on one box, NBC and FOX on another and everything else on a third HR.
> 
> That gives me a combined 1.3 TB of storage and room for 150 SL's. I think that may be why calling it *"whole home"* is really not a misnomer.


I just dislike the term "Whole Home *DVR*" with the current functionality. Maybe whole home server, or whole home MRV, but "DVR" implies utilizing the DVR functionality for the whole home. I consider the to-do list, series links, etc inherant to the term DVR, and without "unifying" those aspects I think the "DVR" usage falls a bit short...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

OK - it's a bit short, but come on - I remember spending $500 for a 2nd gen SD receiver and being amazed when locals finally showed up in the 900's.

I've had WHDVR for a week and I absolutely love it. DirecTV kicked some serious b*** on this one


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> OK - it's a bit short, but come on - I remember spending $500 for a 2nd gen SD receiver and being amazed when locals finally showed up in the 900's.
> 
> I've had WHDVR for a week and I absolutely love it. DirecTV kicked some serious b*** on this one


No doubt. But there are certainly some things a lot of people want. As I was setting up and working out Fall series conflicts, collaborative scheduling is top on my list. But it still is much easier with MRV as it is now than before.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> OK - it's a bit short, but come on - I remember spending $500 for a 2nd gen SD receiver and being amazed when locals finally showed up in the 900's.
> 
> I've had WHDVR for a week and I absolutely love it. DirecTV kicked some serious b*** on this one


It's nice, but collaborative scheduling would be a home run.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> It's nice, but collaborative scheduling would be a home run.


I'd like it too, but in order of preference, I'd rather see a unified TO DO LIST first. The "sneakernet" work-around (see above) for divvying up SL's pretty much insures no conflicts, so collaborative scheduling is less important to me than simply being able to confirm everything that's going to record tonite on whatever TV I happen to be sitting in front of.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> I'd like it too, but in order of preference, I'd rather see a unified TO DO LIST first. The "sneakernet" work-around (see above) for divvying up SL's pretty much insures no conflicts, so collaborative scheduling is less important to me than simply being able to confirm everything that's going to record tonite on whatever TV I happen to be sitting in front of.


See I would think that collaborative scheduling would include a unified ToDo List and vice versa.

- Merg


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> See I would think that collaborative scheduling would include a unified ToDo List and vice versa.


It would certainly be part of a complete collaborative scheduling solution, but I think a unified TDL could stand on it's own, if it was simple to implement sooner rather than later. IOW, just like the current "share playlist" option, why not a "share TDL" option?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> It would certainly be part of a complete collaborative scheduling solution, but I think a unified TDL could stand on it's own, if it was simple to implement sooner rather than later. IOW, just like the current "share playlist" option, why not a "share TDL" option?


Touche` sir, touche`.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Steve said:


> I'd like it too, but in order of preference, I'd rather see a unified TO DO LIST first. The "sneakernet" work-around (see above) for divvying up SL's pretty much insures no conflicts, so collaborative scheduling is less important to me than simply being able to confirm everything that's going to record tonite on whatever TV I happen to be sitting in front of.


Agreed; if they were to start implementing more functionality I think a unified to-do list would be a terrific "jumping-off" point.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FWIW, I work in IT, and this could be a bear to put together. Of course, I'd also be the first in line cheering for it when it was delivered


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> 5. add the ability to manage each DVRs playlist in a tab format. That way I don't have to scroll 5 pages through my kids' stuff just to find my stuff.


Really like this idea.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## byrd (Apr 29, 2009)

Steve said:


> It would certainly be part of a complete collaborative scheduling solution, but I think a unified TDL could stand on it's own, if it was simple to implement sooner rather than later. IOW, just like the current "share playlist" option, why not a "share TDL" option?


I didn't think much about the collaborative scheduling until yesterday when we realized that my wife and I had both set up 2 separate seasons passes on each of our HR24s. All of the sudden it was appearing like we had 2 recordings of everything for these two shows. Collaborative scheduling would be great to prevent this from happening. Of course... a little collaboration between the wife and I could easily prevent the issue as well! :lol:

I also like the idea of the Tabbed List Browsing. That's a great idea!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

byrd said:


> I didn't think much about the collaborative scheduling until yesterday when we realized that my wife and I had both set up 2 separate seasons passes on each of our HR24s. All of the sudden it was appearing like we had 2 recordings of everything for these two shows. Collaborative scheduling would be great to prevent this from happening. Of course... a little collaboration between the wife and I could easily prevent the issue as well! :lol:


Might want to consider pre-deciding which channels you'll record on each DVR. If you always use the same box for ABC shows, e.g., you'll know if your wife already set up a SL you want on that box.



> I also like the idea of the Tabbed List Browsing. That's a great idea!


DirecTV recently revamped the UI to do away with tabs, so probably not gonna happen, IMHO. An option for showing the other DVR's as folders off the main playlist would fit in the current user interface metaphor. Folks brought this idea up while MRV was in beta, so DirecTV is not unaware there's an interest for something like that.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Though not kids programming, I'm in a similar boat. I just had two DirecTiVos replaced with HR24-100s.
> 
> I now have FIVE HD-DVRs in the house. One of the DVRs will be recording programming, that for the most part will be of ZERO interest to me... but some of that programming needs to be shared with another room, so I am forced to have that DVR share it's programming.
> 
> ...


you could create subnets and then group the DVRs that you want to see each other in the same subnet.

For instance, you want DVR1 & DVR2 to see each other, but not see DVR3. So you create a subnet of 255.255.255.1 and assign DVR1&2 to that subnet in the network settings.

Then, create another subnet in the same way for other DVRs that are related, etc.

make sense? I think this would work.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> 1. Give her the ability to manage her season passes from another DVR.
> 2. Color code the "Now Playing" list by DVR.
> 3. Present a comprehensive "To Do" list across DVRs.
> 4. Most people just want the ability to export their Series Lists to a thumbdrive using the USB ports on the receivers


1. They can do this with the non-DVR units. I have no idea why they can't do this with DVR units. Better yet, allow a comprehensive season pass manager list that automatically tells which show to record to which DVR based on series scheduling and available space. Basically making two or more DVRs a single DVR with cloud like storage architecture.
2. I kind of like the fully integrated list personally.
3. Comprehensive to do list and comprehensive series manager.
4. I like that idea, or, with a comprehensive series manager, once you set it up you can export it to a PC on the network.
5. Integrated Blu-Ray player (or external Blu-Ray) and apps like Pandora or Netflix/Blockbuster - ah hell, just buy Blockbuster (Common - We can wish!!!!).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Skyboss said:


> 1. They can do this with the non-DVR units. I have no idea why they can't do this with DVR units. Better yet, allow a comprehensive season pass manager list that automatically tells which show to record to which DVR based on series scheduling and available space. Basically making two or more DVRs a single DVR with cloud like storage architecture.


Not exactly. If you have a non-DVR you can tell it to record a show on a specific DVR, but you can't manage your series lists.

The latter part of your comment is most likely what you will see with the DirecTV's Whole Home Solution, which according to DirecTV should make some kind of appearance later this year (I think they said end of 2010).

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Skyboss said:


> 1. They can do this with the non-DVR units. I have no idea why they can't do this with DVR units. Better yet, allow a comprehensive season pass manager list that automatically tells which show to record to which DVR based on series scheduling and available space. Basically making two or more DVRs a single DVR with cloud like storage architecture.
> 2. I kind of like the fully integrated list personally.
> 3. Comprehensive to do list and comprehensive series manager.
> 4. I like that idea, or, with a comprehensive series manager, once you set it up you can export it to a PC on the network.
> 5. Integrated Blu-Ray player (or external Blu-Ray) and apps like Pandora or Netflix/Blockbuster - ah hell, just buy Blockbuster (Common - We can wish!!!!).


1) As Merg said this functionality doesn't exist currently.

The "comprehensive" functionality is a dream of most and was mentioned earlier in the thread; collaborative scheduling has seemed to be the correct term for this all-in-one functionality. Merg also mentioned the whole home media center, which I think is a big reason this type of functionality is being withheld (and probably will continue to be...)

5) Ha ha, good luck with that one :lol:


----------



## byrd (Apr 29, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> Merg also mentioned the whole home media center, which I think is a big reason this type of functionality is being withheld (and probably will continue to be...)


I wouldn't be opposed to a Whole Home Media Center for a "comprehensive" solution as long as it was capable of handling enough tuners. I can't speak for others, but 2 tuners isn't enough at my house, thus the 2 DVRs. If a single line could be brought to a WHMS and split out to 4 or even 8 tuners, then distributed to client boxes, that would be great. Of course, at this point, I don't want to replace my brand new HR24s in order to get that comprehensive functionality (whenever it becomes available).


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

byrd said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to a Whole Home Media Center for a "comprehensive" solution as long as it was capable of handling enough tuners. I can't speak for others, but 2 tuners isn't enough at my house, thus the 2 DVRs. If a single line could be brought to a WHMS and split out to 4 or even 8 tuners, then distributed to client boxes, that would be great. Of course, at this point, I don't want to replace my brand new HR24s in order to get that comprehensive functionality (whenever it becomes available).


Yeah. 2 tuners would be a deal breaker. One would think with SWM it be 4 tuners. Dish->Pi->Box. Probably ethernet to DLNA compatible devices.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

byrd said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to a Whole Home Media Center for a "comprehensive" solution as long as it was capable of handling enough tuners. I can't speak for others, but 2 tuners isn't enough at my house, thus the 2 DVRs. If a single line could be brought to a WHMS and split out to 4 or even 8 tuners, then distributed to client boxes, that would be great. Of course, at this point, I don't want to replace my brand new HR24s in order to get that comprehensive functionality (whenever it becomes available).


Here's one of the threads regarding the whole home server at this years CES:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170841&highlight=hmc-30

You'll be happy to know that the prototype had 5 tuners.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd like to see the ability to move programs between DVRs. Invariably someone will record something on the wrong DVR. Nothing worse than heading to the bedroom to finish watching a movie only to get there and find the kid is currently streaming something in their room.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> [...] I think a unified TDL could stand on it's own, if it was simple to implement sooner rather than later. IOW, just like the current "share playlist" option, why not a "share TDL" option?


FWIW, I posted some more thoughts on this, along with a poll, here.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Steve said:


> If the kids DVR is strictly their shows, you can turn off playlist sharing for that box. They'll have to watch them from there, tho.


That's the problem for me as well. I want the ability to turn off a playlist FROM a DVR. The shows on my daughter's DVR should show on her DVR and the Living Room. Don't want to see them in the Media room, Office or MBR.

Should be a simple menu entry to "Block a Playlist" from each connected DVR.


----------



## Traveler62 (Nov 20, 2006)

How about sharing the caller ID info through all of the recievers? I have one that is not near a phone connection.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Traveler62 said:


> How about sharing the caller ID info through all of the recievers? I have one that is not near a phone connection.


That one's already on the Wish List and actually pre-dates MRV! 

*Option to display CID information on networked STB's*


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry if I sound stupid on this topic as I haven't had a lot of time to research this but why couldn't each show or series have the option of being tagged, having an attribute, or whatever you want to call it? That way, you could choose the attributes (by person) that you want to be viewable in the list. This could extend even a step further and allow you to assign more than one attribute like 'movie' or 'sports' and let you choose multiple attribute lists - or just one.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Like to add network CID to WHDVR wishlist.


----------

